# Little help with the SB i7 Config :)



## giri1991 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I am finally upgrading from my i5 to Sandy Bridge i7 along with a heavier GPU.

I planned to buy	i7-2600 / 3.4 GHz along with ATI HD 6950.

Now what board will I be needing ? Regarding the board, I want a non VGA one  Something like Intel DP55WB that I used for my i5. But something better with 3.0 USB support. And another query is regarding Physx, What is it ? Do I really need one along with HD 6950 ? If so what will it do ?

And also about PSU ? What will I be needing ? My previous ones were Tagan 600W (Dead) and Huntkey 750W. Will Huntkey do good for the new config too ? Or I need a new / better one ?

I planned to buy 16 Gigs of RAM, Since I will be doing some RAM based operations, I planned to buy Transcend 4 X 4 1333 MHz. Is that fine ?

I will be definitely needing a cooler unit too, Any suggestions ?

Thanks in advance too


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

Cant say much about mobo query,wait for other's advices

physx is the engine owned and developed by ageia
it mainly enhances the gaming quality not performance
bcoz it requires its own calculations for additional effects
so the game looks more realistic but may run slow if hardware is not upto the mark
if a game supports physx it does not man u should have physx card by nvidia only
even the ATI cards can be used to run those game but that gaming quality and performance may differ with physx on
for more info:PhysX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

regarding ur PSU,ur huntkey 750W will do easily

and last one
why are u planning to add 16 gigs of RAM
any particular reason?


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 19, 2011)

So Physx is like an additional addon unit ? Or its a special thinge found on Nvidia cards ? And If its an addon type, Is it available here ? What slot it needs ? PCI or PCI x16 ?

Right, Huntkey saves some money  Well I bought it just 3 months back, That worried me 

I will be doing lota encoding and PS and some database based operations. Presently I am stuck with 4 Gigs 2x2 1333 Mhz which gives me dump full errors while handling the encoding part. You think 16 gig 1333 is too much or slow ? If so then whats the alternative ?

So no 3.0 boards out yet eh ? For SB cores ?



Piyush said:


> Cant say much about mobo query,wait for other's advices
> 
> physx is the engine owned and developed by ageia
> it mainly enhances the gaming quality not performance
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> So Physx is like an additional addon unit ? Or its a special thinge found on Nvidia cards ? And If its an addon type, Is it available here ? What slot it needs ? PCI or PCI x16 ?
> 
> Right, Huntkey saves some money  Well I bought it just 3 months back, That worried me
> 
> ...



look
both nvidia and AMD will be able to play physx supported games
it is a feature in the game itself that u may enable/disable at any time
it sure makes a game lil slower
but it doesnt matter if u have powerful card
i mean if u wanna feel the quality of physx feature then u must go for nvidia card

8gb ram would be more than enough
yea 4gb was almost the min u required
but 8gb will do just fine


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, That clears  And regarding the ram again, Normal 2 X 4 Gig 1333 Mhz will do ? Or I need to get more faster ram ?

And also hoping someone could clear the Mobo part 



Piyush said:


> look
> both nvidia and AMD will be able to play physx supported games
> it is a feature in the game itself that u may enable/disable at any time
> it sure makes a game lil slower
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

can u post the memory dump errors here?


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well now I am at Chennai with my lappy, The PC's back home at Erode ... resting.

The thing is MegUI fails a lot with memory full reason's, I am not worried about the encoding rate / speed caz I am clearly aware its based on the cores and not the ram, But the ripping part where I test with various filters gives me goosebumps and dump fails caz it cant instantly gimme previews ...

Sorry again that I am inaccessible with my PC and cant help regarding with my errors.

You got any idea what cooling device will I be needing if i get the new ATI HD 6950 ?

Also wondering how much Blu-Ray Read / Burners cost ?



Piyush said:


> can u post the memory dump errors here?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

for coolers
Zalman VF2000
Zalman VF3000

no idea regarding Blue rays

but u wont require them if u have no plans for OCing them


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nope no idea of OCing at the moment, But definitely after some while 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/134060-pc-buying-guide-january-2011-a.html

After checking there, I kinda got an idea about Physx config's ... Its like we can use a low end Nvidia card with Physx tech and boost it as an Physx unit ?

That mobo seems promising and also with crossfire -> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P8H67-M EVO

Regarding HDD,

I thought of buying a SDD for boot will a 60 GB SDD do ? Any good suggestions ? 



Piyush said:


> for coolers
> Zalman VF2000
> Zalman VF3000
> 
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> Nope no idea of OCing at the moment, But definitely after some while
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/134060-pc-buying-guide-january-2011-a.html
> 
> ...


if u have no plans for overclocking for now then lets ditch the idea of cooler
u can add it later 

and yes if ur motherboard allows multi pu setups thens its good to use one nvidia card for its physx
but the mobo support should be there
not all motherboards can allow both AMD and NVIDIA cards at the same moment
so u have to be sure about the mobo


and using 60gb SSD for boot up is a nice idea
havent heard recently from anyone using this trick
most of the guys think of it and then just leave the idea
u can try it if u want


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well yea, 60 GB SSD is almost around 7k and thats the reason for drops ...

Now I am not quite sure how that AUSX P8H67-M EVO gonna work on Physx config. Really need someone to confirm that!



Piyush said:


> if u have no plans for overclocking for now then lets ditch the idea of cooler
> u can add it later
> 
> and yes if ur motherboard allows multi pu setups thens its good to use one nvidia card for its physx
> ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 20, 2011)

1) That CPU (2600) doesn't support OC. You need 2600*K* for OCing. Its not available as of yet.
2) That motherboard also doesn't support OCing. You need a P67 board.
MSI P67A-GD55 @ 10k
P8P67 @ 10.5k
Sabertooth P67 @ 12.5k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

@ *giri1991*

Hi buddy. I would love to help you anytime. Regarding your queries, i guess you have a pretty high budget at around 80k. Anyway please confirm it so we can suggest you better. Regarding the psu, i reckon you sell it and get a better psu from corsair , seasonic or antec.

Regarding your physx query, if you like to stick with physx, then get a fast nvidia card and sli it later if you wish to. No need for a physx configuration. Amd cards do not understand the x86 based instruction set that physx codepath utilises and hence unable to render the physx effects and results in unplayable frame rates with physx on.

Keeping the budget at 80k max check the following:
*
Intel core i7 2600k @ 17k(most likely and maybe less)
Asus P8P67 Deluxe @ 11.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
WD 1 TB Black 6Gbps SATA3 @ 5k
Seasonic 850W S12D-850 80+ Silver Certification psu @ 7.1k
Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED @ 8.5k
MSI N570 GTX Graphics Card @ 21k
Apc 1.1kva ups @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total = 79.8k*

Please comment your views.....

Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Please fill the pc build questionnaire template.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, Sorry that I never spoke about budget, Sadly I didnt have one ... I have around some 100k in hand but not gonna spend everything, Caz I gotta need to buy a new macbook pro coming may, so gotta save atleast a little 

570 GTX seems powerful enough than a normal HD 6950 and thanks my physx queries kinda finally solved  Only MSI giving away 570 at the moment ? Or there are manu's giving 570 ? Just wondering, Is 570 an power hungry card ? What about heat ?

Wow your mobo really saved my day, I really wanted Bluetooth and your suggestion got one ... And I feel P8P67 EVO is quite enough for me, If there isnt a big price diff yeap I will go for the Deluxe one 

And this is what I found ...

Intel® P67 Express Chipset
*2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (gray)*
4 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports (blue)
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10
Marvell® PCIe 9128 SATA 6Gb/s controller with HyperDuo function*
*2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (navy blue) *

So 4 6.0 Gb/s ports ? Thats sweet 

One more big question is whats the diff between 2600k and 2600, When I compared both at intel web, I really didnt find any big difference ... And which one is more suitable for future overclocking ?

Regarding the Ram, I am expecting atleast 8 Gigs here  Since *Piyush* suggested that will be enough for me ... I will stick to it  And I thought of getting 2 X 4 GB 1333 Mhz blocks ... Seems like you got alternatives ? Wondering about its effectiveness 

And this is my weird HDD requirement.

60 GB SSD (Your suggestion ?)
500 GD HDD (Gaming / Encoding) (Your suggestion ?)
500 GB HDD (Music) (normal segate)
2 TB HDD (Pure Dump Storage) (Thought of getting the normal segate)

Also planning to reuse my damn old 250 GB HDD  For downloading purposes 

I will be heavily using the SDD and 2nd HDD, 3rd HDD will have minimal use and 4th will be used *very* rarely, You may really wonder why I aint preferring a External drive over the 2 TB HDD, Well the frank truth is cost, Cant afford that  I have a basic question over HDD idling, Do they ever idle ? Or they always run ? And is it possible to stop them using power management ? Like in Laptops ?

Any idea about Blu-Ray read / burners ? Available ? Or will they be cheap in near future ? And regarding the monitor, I have no idea how LED's perform ... But as I checked the product page, It looks promising  More suggestions ?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Please fill the pc build questionnaire template.





vickybat said:


> @ *giri1991*
> 
> Hi buddy. I would love to help you anytime. Regarding your queries, i guess you have a pretty high budget at around 80k. Anyway please confirm it so we can suggest you better. Regarding the psu, i reckon you sell it and get a better psu from corsair , seasonic or antec.
> 
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 20, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> One more big question is whats the diff between 2600k and 2600, When I compared both at intel web, I really didnt find any big difference ... And which one is more suitable for future overclocking ?



2600*K* - Unlocked multipliers. Damn good OCers
2600 - Not much into the OCing business.

Simple. So get K series and IMO a gamer/enthusiast will never buy a non-K series CPU.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Right! The other queries ?

Sabertooth P67 @ 12.5k just wow! But my choice over P8P67 EVO ? Is it good ? OC'able ? I just want that caz of the Bluetooth support 



Ishu Gupta said:


> 1) That CPU (2600) doesn't support OC. You need 2600*K* for OCing. Its not available as of yet.
> 2) That motherboard also doesn't support OCing. You need a P67 board.
> MSI P67A-GD55 @ 10k
> P8P67 @ 10.5k
> Sabertooth P67 @ 12.5k






furious_gamer said:


> 2600*K* - Unlocked multipliers. Damn good OCers
> 2600 - Not much into the OCing business.
> 
> Simple. So get K series and IMO a gamer/enthusiast will never buy a non-K series CPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

i had started reading sabertooth review yesterday only
will tell you soon.

for SSD look at Coresair Force or Mushkin Callisto Deluxe.
look at Seagate 500GB 7200.12 or WD 500GB Blue for game storage. but load the game you currently play on SSD as OS takes 20-25gb only.
for music look at WD 500GB green.
for dumps again look at WD 1TB Green. i think dumps dont take up 2TB.

yup 8GB sufficient. get from corsair, g.skill, kingston. 

since your budget is good look at DELL Ultrasharp U2311H IPS panel.

Core i7 2600K @ 17k~
ASUS Sabertooth P67 @ 12.5k~ (will tell soon)
Corsair 2*4GB DDR3 1333 @ 4.6k
Zotac/MSI GTX570 @ 21.5k(since you need physx. otherwise Sapphire/ MSI HD6970)
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB/ Corsair Force 60GB @ 8k~
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/WD 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
WD 500GB Green @ 1.7k
WD 1TB Green @ 2.7k
PSU - dont know about Huntkey. let someone else reply.
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k


or leave the SSD for now. this rig is costing 88k. it will be good if you specify budget. its easier for us to suggest.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 20, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> Right! The other queries ?
> 
> Sabertooth P67 @ 12.5k just wow! But my choice over P8P67 EVO ? Is it good ? OC'able ? I just want that caz of the Bluetooth support



Yes, ASUS Sabertooth is awesome and it's VFM motherboard IMO. I don't heard any exceptional review about P8P67 EVO, so can't comment about it.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

@ *giri1991*

You can go for p67 sabertooth. As far as the ssd, check corsair 60gb @ 6k . make it your primary partition. Go for *gtx 580 @ 30k* instead of 570. It simply demolishes the competition(read 6970).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

^^40gb is at 6k AFAIK.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

My movie dumps do bro  I am using 6 MBPS connection, You can literally calculate how much crap I dump every month lol!

250 + 500 + 1TB is my present space hold. It already filled the 1400 GB mark. Going future proof 

Kinda finalized 

Core i7 2600K
ASUS Sabertooth P67 or P8P67 EVO / Deluxe (I just want Bluetooth, Too much addicted over that function ever since lappy usage )
Corsair 2*4GB DDR3 1333
Any 40 or 60 GB SSD
250 GB HDD (Reusing)
500 GB HDD (WD Caviar BlackSATA) [Question: Does it support SATA 6 Gb/s ?]
500 GB HDD (Reusing)
2 TB HDD (New Segate)
Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED (Just a big LED Fan ;D) [Vicky's choice ]
1.1k UPS

I also planned to get a stabilizer just in case, Stupid question ? The person said he has only 1K v-guard, and with 1.1k UPS ? How can this go in ?

The parts I am still struggling to decide are the PSU, GPU and the Cabinet, Regarding the Cabinet, I will buy something thats Big and spacey 

And regarding the PSU, I am not sure what to do ... Referring there (PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards) it definitely got a greater benchmark value! Again is Physx really needed, As you can see from the beginning of the discussion I have low knowledge about physx.

If you suggest HD 6970, I saw at some boards that HD 6950 shaders can be unlocked and made perform like HD 6970 ? (Current stock HD 6950, btw) That definitely saves me around some 4~5K!

As you can see Vicky suggested me Seasonic 850W S12D-850 80+ Silver Certification psu, Do I really need 850W ? Or something low / cheap will do ? I have future plans to overclock, So suggestions will help 

Regarding the present config, I have plans to give to my friend btw!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i had started reading sabertooth review yesterday only
> will tell you soon.
> 
> for SSD look at Coresair Force or Mushkin Callisto Deluxe.
> ...



GTX 580 will totally destroy my future Mac funds :'( Theres gonna be much Encoding and less gaming btw  Just want some card that can mostly max out on that giant monitor



vickybat said:


> @ *giri1991*
> 
> You can go for p67 sabertooth. As far as the ssd, check corsair 60gb @ 6k . make it your primary partition. Go for *gtx 580 @ 30k* instead of 570. It simply demolishes the competition(read 6970).




Bro, Is Delta @ Richie is the only shop where I can get a cheap rig ? Or you know some connections / places ?



furious_gamer said:


> Yes, ASUS Sabertooth is awesome and it's VFM motherboard IMO. I don't heard any exceptional review about P8P67 EVO, so can't comment about it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Buddy i think a 10TB HDD should be made for u.
Black sata3 is 5k. No use since u getting 60gb Ssd.
If u need physx in games get 570.
For psu Corsair HX650W will suffice. Get modular.
If u can spend 8.5k on cabby nzxt phantom white.(beauty)
CM HAF612 advanced at 7k.
690 II plus is more cheaper option.

Dell ips panel is much more better than that tn panel.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 20, 2011)

for modular psu... you might like Silverstone Strider Plus 650W...
you can check the review by 3DGAMEMAN on Youtube...search for it...


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was referring that thread, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-spec-sheet-price-update.html

It quoted WD Caviar BlackSATA 500Gig @ 2.8k

If R&D works their arse off at a 10TB HDD, I will seriously support them by buying  WHY NOT!

nzxt phantom white is indeed beautiful! 8.5K ? Holy COW! CM's costly too  As said I will buy a large cheap bin 

Regarding the monitor, If budget helps I will get the ultrasharp, Or else I will have to settle for the ST2220L!

And I think I will go for GTX 570! Hmm Corsair!!! Have to check the availability of these stuff over here at Chennai!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buddy i think a 10TB HDD should be made for u.
> Black sata3 is 5k. No use since u getting 60gb Ssd.
> If u need physx in games get 570.
> For psu Corsair HX650W will suffice. Get modular.
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

I was talking of 1tb black. That 500gb isnt sata3. Instead get a 1tb blue or 7200.12 at that price. Best for u.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, Right will check on it during purchase!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I was talking of 1tb black. That 500gb isnt sata3. Instead get a 1tb blue or 7200.12 at that price. Best for u.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

huntkey is one of the well reputed brands 
no objections from my side


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

And they are cheap too!



Piyush said:


> huntkey is one of the well reputed brands
> no objections from my side


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

may be
but many websites that review gfx cards use this brand too
so  no worries


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a pretty weird question now, Do I have power managements options in a desktop ? Like the laptop's ? Like where I can define profiles, Turn HDD's off, Lower GPU / CPU usage etc ... ?

Guy's just checked my config price from stores and it just gave me goosebump! Its around 100K! And a new config started me thinking! Why not 2 cards!

HD 6950 flashed to 6970 performance along with a 5K Physx card ?

So 2 cards how much more of a power sucker they are gonna be and how can they perform all together, in non physx games compared to GTX 570.

If this plan aint gonna sound great! I am buying GtX 570


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't appreciate a physx config for your budget. Go for gtx 570 and sli later. No need for a physx only card.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 21, 2011)

Right! And regarding the weird power management question ?



vickybat said:


> I don't appreciate a physx config for your budget. Go for gtx 570 and sli later. No need for a physx only card.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ Yes you can. BTW IIRC, it will be idle if it's not in use. So no need to do that, i guess.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bro, Regarding my previous query. "Is Delta @ Richie is the only shop where I can get a cheap rig ? Or you know some connections / places ?"

As far as I remember you were at Chennai right ?



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yes you can. BTW IIRC, it will be idle if it's not in use. So no need to do that, i guess.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> Right! And regarding the weird power management question ?




Well i guess a destop allows limited power management options unlike a laptop.

Windows 7 has a power saving feature in its control panel.

*Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Power Options*

I power options, you get two options:

1. *Balanced*- Automatically balances performance with energy consumption on capable hardware.

2. *Power Saver*- Saves energy by reducing the computer's performance where possible.

Hope this helps.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 21, 2011)

Right! Thanks again!



vickybat said:


> Well i guess a destop allows limited power management options unlike a laptop.
> 
> Windows 7 has a power saving feature in its control panel.
> 
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> Bro, Regarding my previous query. "Is Delta @ Richie is the only shop where I can get a cheap rig ? Or you know some connections / places ?"
> 
> As far as I remember you were at Chennai right ?



Yes, i was. But not now. 

BTW There are lot of other shops but you have to roam around a lot to get a good bargain. If you need help, i can forward you to a shop i know well. And if you want to get all at one, Delta is the way to go. You get reasonable bargain and out of all, warranty for all products at one shop. Peace.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 21, 2011)

The money involved here is way too much, All at one shop thinge wont work, I might consider delta for the stuff I cant find out other shops ... And Delta is too stubborn, They aren't ready even to reduce a penny  Sad I wasn't a regular customer ... But the value of purchase was high ...

And regarding your shop referral, Can ya gimme some details Via PM, I would like to visit him once before making decisions  Hope he doesn't mind me visiting just for a quote 



furious_gamer said:


> Yes, i was. But not now.
> 
> BTW There are lot of other shops but you have to roam around a lot to get a good bargain. If you need help, i can forward you to a shop i know well. And if you want to get all at one, Delta is the way to go. You get reasonable bargain and out of all, warranty for all products at one shop. Peace.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

buddy after reading reviews i find P8P67 Deluxe a better choice than Sabertooth P67 due to its more connectivity options. the performance will be same. they both are good overclockers. or get whatever you find cheaper of two.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks mate! At the moment there is no availability for P series board, They only got H here ... But they promise me that they can get it 

And your comment over this ?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...2-little-help-sb-i7-config-2.html#post1324328

Another question is, When using 2 Cards is it possible to get a better performance ? i.e. More than of a stock GTX 570 ?

Moreover I found first stock pieces of HD 6950 too.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> buddy after reading reviews i find P8P67 Deluxe a better choice than Sabertooth P67 due to its more connectivity options. the performance will be same. they both are good overclockers. or get whatever you find cheaper of two.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

you can look at HD6850 in crossfire. this is better than gtx570 at same price and power consumption equal to single gtx570! but another option is crossfire of 2 high end cards. get a 6970 now and crossfire it later, it crushes 570 SLI with better scaling. 
now choice is yours.

about physx you have another option. the P8P67 Deluxe has 3 pcie slots out of which one is x4. this is suited for physx card. get 6850 in cfx and a GT240 (4.5k) for physx processing. 

but for a single card my advice is a HD6970. this has everything except performance in physx. you have lot of money to spend so a 4.5k GT240 will do good. 

or leave physx as this is just an attraction from nvidia with some better effects IMO. 

DISCLAIMER - ALL I HAVE SAID IS MY PERSONAL OPINION BASED ON REVIEWS AND I DONT WANT A FIGHT ON THIS AGAIN


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well yeap my only query was that buy HD6950 do a flash mod and then spend the save on Physx unit!

Yes I do have lota money, But I also have to buy a Mac, So cant spend everything off :-/

Regarding the crossfire tech, What it is exactly ? Can ya explain in detail ?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you can look at HD6850 in crossfire. this is better than gtx570 at same price and power consumption equal to single gtx570! but another option is crossfire of 2 high end cards. get a 6970 now and crossfire it later, it crushes 570 SLI with better scaling.
> now choice is yours.
> 
> about physx you have another option. the P8P67 Deluxe has 3 pcie slots out of which one is x4. this is suited for physx card. get 6850 in cfx and a GT240 (4.5k) for physx processing.
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup 6950 + gt240 will be good and sufficient. Ask cilus for knowing more on physx config and setting it up.

Combining two or more amd cards is cfx and nvidia cards is sli.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

@ *giri1991*

 I am totally against a 6970 and a physx config. No need to by that when gtx 570 is around. Why will you buy a 6970 and add a cheap nvidia card for physx when gtx 570 gives everything out of the box? There's no gurantee that you can flash the 6950 into a 6970. Newer pcb's don't allow this and unlocking simd's are locked from chip level.

When you sli two 570's there is no need for any physx card whereas even two 6970's will get crippled with physx on.

Nvidia has released improved sli drivers(266.58) which will bridge the deficit it had in earlier releases and reviews. Now a 570 sli can scale equal to 6970 xfire.

6970 is utter crap in my opinion so avoid it . Getting it is a huge bargain now cause newer games will perform better in nvidia's architecture which are tesselation heavy and its tlp style processing.

My vote goes to gtx 570. Rest is upto you.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah! I see. Thanks for the clarification.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Yup 6950 + gt240 will be good and sufficient. Ask cilus for knowing more on physx config and setting it up.
> 
> Combining two or more amd cards is cfx and nvidia cards is sli.



I am still truly an nVidia fan, 570 is the firm option i got, But I was also wondering about other possibilities 

Query, Can you guys gimme some nVidia SLI card suggestions then ? At price range of single GTX 570 and out performing it  (I'm Greedy, Yeap!)



vickybat said:


> @ *giri1991*
> 
> I am totally against a 6970 and a physx config. No need to by that when gtx 570 is around. Why will you buy a 6970 and add a cheap nvidia card for physx when gtx 570 gives everything out of the box? There's no gurantee that you can flash the 6950 into a 6970. Newer pcb's don't allow this and unlocking simd's are locked from chip level.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

Wait for gtx 560. Its gonna launch in jan 25th . Gtx 560 sli will definitely outperform a single gtx 570 and a single 6970. 6850 cf won't even come near it and neither will 6870cf.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

No problem I am gonna get all these stuff only after jan end. Got time  So it will be available in India same time ? Or will take some more time ?

So SLI a power consumer ? Will a Tagan 750 can help 1 SDD and 4 HDD's ? Along with the SLI ?



vickybat said:


> Wait for gtx 560. Its gonna launch in jan 25th . Gtx 560 sli will definitely outperform a single gtx 570 and a single 6970. 6850 cf won't even come near it and neither will 6870cf.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

just i will say a single thing and after that nothing in this thread. physx will put load on gpu and slow it down giving less fps. because a single gpu also has to take care of other things in games. so a separate physx card will allow performance boost instead of slowing down things. so 6950 + 240 for physx (22.5k just 0.5k more than 570) will improve fps and quality. rest upto you giri.


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well valid enough and to prevent future choas I went down to a SLI choice 

Vicky said that 560 GTX is coming soon, I can expect an SLI too perhaps, Which can easily outperform both the available options at more or less the same cost 

I hope that alternative is okay ? 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just i will say a single thing and after that nothing in this thread. physx will put load on gpu and slow it down giving less fps. because a single gpu also has to take care of other things in games. so a separate physx card will allow performance boost instead of slowing down things. so 6950 + 240 for physx (22.5k just 0.5k more than 570) will improve fps and quality. rest upto you giri.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

@giri
if u can wait a lil bit and u wish to go for nvidia way only
then u should go for 560 SLI and not 570
rest is upto u


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes I can when something thats best is coming, Its worth waiting. So any ideas / leaks on prices ? Will it be around the price of 570 / 6970 ?

So Jan 25 is the launch, Can I expect it on shops by Feb 2nd week ?



Piyush said:


> @giri
> if u can wait a lil bit and u wish to go for nvidia way only
> then u should go for 560 SLI and not 570
> rest is upto u


----------



## S_V (Jan 23, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> My movie dumps do bro  I am using 6 MBPS connection, You can literally calculate how much crap I dump every month lol!
> 
> 250 + 500 + 1TB is my present space hold. It already filled the 1400 GB mark. Going future proof



Space is never future proof. I am using 6TB (including in(4TB) and ext(2TB) HDD) still i don't have much space left...  So it's not the thing to bother much..  Delete OLD junk or add new HDD when in need...

You don't need SSD, it's total waste of money when considering your HDD requirements.. Your system will be fast and it's enough to run good in sata 2 or sata 3... For SSD price get another 1 TB 6GBPS.

SSD's will be much much much faster in transferring files and good for OS but won't benefit anything in Gaming.. It's speed will be limited if you use slower HDD for transfers....



giri1991 said:


> The parts I am still struggling to decide are the PSU, GPU and the Cabinet, Regarding the Cabinet, I will buy something thats *Big and spacey*



When i see those Words, you will need HAF X and Corsair 800D.  But i don't think you need that BIG and spacey Cabinet for your Rig..  CM 690 advanced is more than enough for you... 
Stay away from *NZXT Phantom* at all costs.  It's has many clearance issues with aftermarket coolers such as H70, Noctua DH 14 ,etc...  Shame it's pretty solid cabby but got many flaws in its design.. The grommets will always get loose and won't fit tight if you run cables through it.. 




giri1991 said:


> If you suggest HD 6970, I saw at some boards that HD 6950 shaders can be unlocked and made perform like HD 6970 ? (Current stock HD 6950, btw) That definitely saves me around some 4~5K!



Yes, 6950 can be unlocked to 6970 and performs good. But here there are issues, Benchmarks software will still detect as 6950 and utilities like Afterburner MSI, etc will not detect your card properly and will have less chances to OC in future or not at all.. Oh, BTW it voids your warranty too.

ATI drivers are really BIG issues with new Games.. Sometimes HOTFIX's or new Drivers must be released unless you can't play new games right away...  BUT ATI cards are good performers considering their Budgets...



giri1991 said:


> As you can see Vicky suggested me Seasonic 850W S12D-850 80+ Silver Certification psu, *Do I really need 850W *? Or something low / cheap will do ? I have future plans to overclock, So suggestions will help



The more the BETTER in PSU's. PSU are the ones which we don't want to buy everytime we go for new systems.. So it's good to have more watts in hand.. 



giri1991 said:


> GTX 580 will totally destroy my future *Mac* funds :'( Theres gonna be much Encoding and less gaming btw  Just want some card that can mostly max out on that giant monitor



MAC is for Kids ....


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well my SSD choice was just for the OS, Hope NZXT Gamma's good, Caz its huge with lota bay options! Right I will go for a Higher Watt PSU!

Oh come on! Stop shattering my apple dreams 



S_V said:


> Space is never future proof. I am using 6TB (including in(4TB) and ext(2TB) HDD) still i don't have much space left...  So it's not the thing to bother much..  Delete OLD junk or add new HDD when in need...
> 
> You don't need SSD, it's total waste of money when considering your HDD requirements.. Your system will be fast and it's enough to run good in sata 2 or sata 3... For SSD price get another 1 TB 6GBPS.
> 
> ...


----------

